# Some P.godefroyae/leucochilum



## werner.freitag (Jun 22, 2020)

Pictures of blooming P.godefroyae or leucochilum. Most are probabely from nature, the last one is from J




oe Orchids in ChiangMai.


----------



## KateL (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice, particularly the last one.


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 22, 2020)

the last one is the result of breeding from Joe Orchids
Joe is a nice guy , speaking English and breeding Brachys for ages, there are many better ones
all the others are probabely collected


----------



## GuRu (Jun 23, 2020)

All are very nice but the last one is a keeper.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 23, 2020)

GuRu said:


> All are very nice but the last one is a keeper.


Who am I to disagree!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 24, 2020)

This goes to show that selectively bred ones are superior in shape and size (and ease of growth comparably) and that we no longer need to pillage through the jungles to collect the natural population.

Hint hint nudge nudge to native local collectors.


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 24, 2020)

yes, the bred ones are better regarding the flowers. For P.godefroyae, niveum and bellatulum there is no difference in ease of growth here.
I got them all years ago on markets and shows. Now there are less collected plants offered, according to what I recognize.
The collectors were poor hilltribe guys , giving a sh... on breeding. They need income.

but its different with new species ! I am sure the collectors are sent to get as many as possible then and Thais are a big part of this game.
all newly discovered paphs from this region are available. Prof. Averyanow mentioned it in his publications.


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 24, 2020)

I like upper left and lower right best.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 25, 2020)

I love Little Red Ridinghood at the bottom! Excellent form and gorgeous colouring!


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 27, 2020)

just got a leucochilum from a Bangkok grower days ago, bare root and with a bud.
its opening now and the best in my collection


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2020)

that is a beauty!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 28, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> that is a beauty!



Yeah, can't contradict!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2020)

Great shape!! Love it!


----------



## Hien (Jun 28, 2020)

werner.freitag said:


> just got a leucochilum from a Bangkok grower days ago, bare root and with a bud.
> its opening now and the best in my collectionView attachment 20983


They all very nice, but the dark one and the last one are very good. Are you hooked by godefroyae/leucochilum like me ?


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 29, 2020)

it was easy to get them , when I came here
now I have many, just trying to get some with better shape/color from breeding


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 29, 2020)

Thailand has taken off with godefroyae and leucochilum breeding, competing with Japan and Taiwan, esp with the dark color ones like reds and blacks. The sizes of a few normal types have also dramatically increased to 14-16 cm (normal is 10 cm) in natural spread !!!


----------



## blondie (Jun 29, 2020)

They are all nice, but the last one is stunning


----------



## Don I (Jun 29, 2020)

I never get tired of seeing these.
Don


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thailand has taken off with godefroyae and leucochilum breeding, competing with Japan and Taiwan, esp with the dark color ones like reds and blacks. The sizes of a few normal types have also dramatically increased to 14-16 cm (normal is 10 cm) in natural spread !!!


2 remarks

-its not easy to get good contacts to Thai growers , language problemx , sometimes kind of rassism , etc. overpricing , we are ATMs for most asians
- back to the Paphs: how do they get this heavy substabce of the flowers ? touch and feel the difference


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 30, 2020)

werner.freitag said:


> 2 remarks
> 
> -its not easy to get good contacts to Thai growers , language problemx , sometimes kind of rassism , etc. overpricing , we are ATMs for most asians
> - back to the Paphs: how do they get this heavy substabce of the flowers ? touch and feel the difference


You mean because you are 'farang' (foreigner), they give you a different price and also not very cooperative? I would think because you are 'ATM's', you will be preferred customer.

Heavy substance is inherent in these brachys. Selective breeding improves it over time.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 30, 2020)

Concerning your new, Bangkok leucochillum: if you ever need a clonal name for it, may I propose 'Harmony'!


----------

